
The Prisoner - bitminer
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Prisoner
======
geophile
I love The Prisoner. I was so taken with the location that I sought it out and
visited it. Portmeirion, in Wales. The very odd architecture was designed and
built by an eccentric British aristocrat who was an amateur architect, Sir
Clough William-Ellis. Because Britain.

